# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  koliko traje izgon?

## L&L0809

...naravno, pod uvjetom da nema nalijeganja na trbuh i epiziotomije.

pri 1. porodu sam tiskala cim sam dobila nagon za tiskanjem, i uz nalijeganje na trbuh i epiziotomiju je sve bilo gotovo za 15min. kako bih sada htjela porod bez tih popratnih "uzivancija", zanima me koliko je vama, koje ste radjale vlastitim snagama, trajao sam cin izgona.

----------


## daisy may

prvi porod izgon u dva/tri truda - znači par minuta
drugi porod - nekih desetak minuta....

----------


## daisy may

tek sad vidim da sam propustila "vlastitim snagama" pa samo da dopišem da sam na prvom porodu dobila trunčicu dripa...

----------


## L&L0809

daisy may - znaci bez nalijeganja na trbuh i bez epiziotomije??? to mi je kljucno. 
znaci, ne treba izgon trajati po nekoliko sati? 
a jesi li popucala?

----------


## daisy may

pupucala jesam na drugom porodu, iako je beba bila manja (za pola kg od prve, 2800) al je zapela rukom/ramenom i pukla,
al par vanjskih šavova su mi stavili....
a sad kolko traje kod drugih nebih znala reči, jer su meni oba poroda trajala po oko sat vremena sve zajedno....
prvi inducirani, drugi ne....

----------


## cvijeta73

> prvi porod izgon u dva/tri truda - znači par minuta
> drugi porod - nekih desetak minuta....


ovako i ja. s dripom i epiziotomijom, bez nalijeganja. drugi put s epiduralnom. 
prvi porod trajao sve skupa, od prvih trudova, 13 sati, drugi porod 4 sata. 
eto tako, ukratko, samo brojke.   :Smile:

----------


## L&L0809

cvijeta - kad vidim te tvoje brojke, nekako sam dojma da bi ti bilo bolje da si na 1. porodu imala epiduralnu   :Smile:  

ma, mene samo brine koliko je to nalijeganje i epiziotomija imalo utjecaja na brzinu poroda. samo se nadam, da ako sam 1. put rodila u 15min, da ni drugi put ne bi smjelo biti nesto narocito duze, cak i bez nalijeganja i epi.

----------


## Poslid

Izgon može trajati nekoliko minuta, ali i nekoliko sati. Vrijeme uopće nije bitno.
Treba se dati vreman tijelu da se prilagodi, međici da se dovoljno proširi da bi beba mogla lagano izaći.
Normalno je da kod izgona glavica ide malo van pa se vraća.
Nema straha da je dijete u distresu i ako izgon traje duže. Štoviše, prije će biti da će biti u distresu ako je izgon prebrz.

----------


## daisy may

> Nema straha da je dijete u distresu i ako izgon traje duže. Štoviše, prije će biti da će biti u distresu ako je izgon prebrz.


to se mojoj curici dogodilo, znači kod prvog poroda,
ja u biti nisam ni imala neke trudove (barem ih nisam osjećala), nisam bila prikopčana na ctg, nego sam sjedila na lopti i skakutala lagano,  najednom sam osjetila strašni pritisak u leđima, i kad me sestra smjestila na stol beba je doslovno izletila iz mene u dva truda,
sestra mi je rekla da je doživjela šok od prebrzog izgona....

----------


## L&L0809

[quote="daisy may"]


> sestra mi je rekla da je doživjela šok od prebrzog izgona....


a kako to sprijeciti? vidim da tebi nisu nista radili sto bi potaknulo brzi izgon, a opet ti se to dogodilo  :?

----------


## icyoh

u dva truda (doslovno) - nije trajalo ni par minuta.

(inducirani porod, drip + epi, no nikakvo nalijeganje i sl.)

----------


## kli_kli

Novi je izasao u par trudova, bila sam u polulezecem polozaju, drip.
Izi je izleteo dok sam bila na nogama, nisam se ni snasla a bio je na izlazu, popela sam se na krevet i rodila ga posle 1.5 truda u sedecem polozaju. Isto drip.

----------


## daisy may

> daisy may prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sestra mi je rekla da je doživjela šok od prebrzog izgona....
> 
> 
> a kako to sprijeciti? vidim da tebi nisu nista radili sto bi potaknulo brzi izgon, a opet ti se to dogodilo  :?


rekli su mi da je do toga došlo zbog sljedećeg;
moje široke zdjelice, 
beba je cijelu trudnoću bila izrazito nisko (tako da su me vag. jako pažljivo pregledavala...)
mekani tj. opušteni mišići,
i zadnje (to mi je dr sam rekao da je važno..) bila sam jako opuštena, bez strahova, bez zadrške, samo pozitiva u glavi....

----------


## L&L0809

> bila sam jako opuštena, bez strahova, bez zadrške, samo pozitiva u glavi....


nevjerojatno mi je za cuti da to moze stetiti bebacu  :?  

poznavajuci sebe, ovo mi nece biti problem (jos imam PTSP od 1. poroda), tako da ce valjda biti sve ok.

----------


## daisy may

to je pridonjelo tako brzom porodu, na to sam mislila (to nije štetilo..)
nisam dobro objasnila....

----------


## L&L0809

cekaj malo, sad nis ne kuzim...jel sestra dozivjela sok od prebrzog izgona ili beba? ak je beba dozivjela sok, onda biti opusten za vrijeme poroda bas i nije najbolje, kaj ne?

i ne kuzim zakaj ste sve dobile drip, kaj se to daje po defaultu svima, a mene su, nekim cudom, preskocili, ili?

----------


## daisy may

> cekaj malo, sad nis ne kuzim...jel sestra dozivjela sok od prebrzog izgona ili beba? ak je beba dozivjela sok, onda biti opusten za vrijeme poroda bas i nije najbolje, kaj ne?
> 
> i ne kuzim zakaj ste sve dobile drip, kaj se to daje po defaultu svima, a mene su, nekim cudom, preskocili, ili?



šok brzinom kako se sve odigralo doživjela sestra,   :Laughing:  
a šok zbog prebrzog izgona doživjela beba,
ma neznam kako objasniti, kod mene se valjda sve tak poklopilo,
jedno s drugim,
a možda da nisam bila tako  8) , već u strahu i grču možda bi dulje trajalo....

jedino kaj mogu reći za drip, na drugom porodu mi ga nisu ni dali ni nudili,
pa sam pitala sestru zašto ne?
rekla je da se s obzirom na moj prvi porod nesmoje davat drip...

----------


## daisy may

nesmoje=nesmije

----------


## iridana2666

Prvi porod carski, drugi - uz nalijeganje na trbuh i epi   :Mad:  , rodila sam u 2 truda ( i epiduralnu).

----------


## L&L0809

> rekla je da se s obzirom na moj prvi porod nesmoje davat drip...


opet, zasto? i kako ona zna kakav je bio tvoj 1. porod? malo mi je nevjerojatno da se sjeca   :Smile:  

sto, ako brzo rodis 1. put, ne smiju ti dati drip? joj, to je onda odlicno, ja cu si na plan poroda nadopisati: "1. put rodila brzo!!!" tak da znaju   :Grin:  

i znaci, na tvom porodu su svi na kraju bili u soku, a ti mrtva hladna   :Laughing:   svaka cast!

----------


## daisy may

babica koja mi je bila na porodima (na oba ista) je jedna super dobra teta s kojom se i privatno znamo,
tak da je dobro znala kakav mi je bio prvi porod...
pa mi valjda zbog specifičnosti situacije nisu dali drip,
zadnja dva mjeseca druge t sam bila na infuziji partusa, i to 24sata na dan u ležećem položaju, malome se žurilo van,

----------


## martinaP

Izgon mi je trajao 5 minuta, ni toliko. 2 truda. 

Bilo bi bolje da sam malo slabije tiskala, jer onda ne bih popucala ni za ta 3-4 šava koliko sam imala.

----------


## Jelka

Baš sam danas čitala smjernice WHO-a o porodu, i o tom drugom porodđajnom dobu. I zaključak je da nema razloga požurivanju izgona, da ne utječe na zdravlje bebe, i da može trajati i više sati, ali u prosjeku kod višerotkinja mislim 40-ak minuta.

Moj je trajao preko sat i pol, nakon što je popustila epiduralna, na kraju nalijeganje na trbuh (s laktom) i pošteno rezanje međice.

----------


## krumpiric

ako se uzima u obzir samo izlaženje bebe, kod mene je bilo prisilno, znači 2 truda, nalijeganje, epi, naravno.

Ali mi je prijelazno doba trajalo satima, čini mi se da bi bolje bilo obrnuto  :Grin:

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Izgon može trajati nekoliko minuta, ali i nekoliko sati. Vrijeme uopće nije bitno.
> Treba se dati vreman tijelu da se prilagodi, međici da se dovoljno proširi da bi beba mogla lagano izaći.
> Normalno je da kod izgona glavica ide malo van pa se vraća.
> Nema straha da je dijete u distresu i ako izgon traje duže. Štoviše, prije će biti da će biti u distresu ako je izgon prebrz.


a zašto doktori šize i deru se na rodilje kad im se slučajno dogodi to da se glavica malo vrati?

----------


## krumpiric

jer će s tobom onda provest pola sata umjesto 3 minute.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> jer će s tobom onda provest pola sata umjesto 3 minute.


da. točno sam si to i mislila.

stvarno grozno.

pa nije čudo da toliko žena "popuca" kad ih tjeraju da rađaju na silu.

----------


## Loryblue

kod mene je cijeli porod (znači od prvog truda do izlaska bebe) trajao ukupno sat i 15 minuta. sam izgon u 3 truda. naravno uz nalijeganje i epi. nalijeganje ću tražit i ovaj put, a molit da prođem bez epi.

drip je kod mene bio obavezan jer se ni nakon 14 sati od pucanja vodenjaka nisam otvorila niti milimetar, a niti dobila svoje trudove. drip me otvorio u 2 sata sasvim dovoljno za ulazak u rađaonicu i sam porod.

----------


## mikka

lory, nisam znala da si mazohist  :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## Fidji

Nalijeganje ti je garancija za pucanje.

----------


## L&L0809

daisy may - hvala na odgovorima, sad mi je puno jasnije   :Smile:  

lory - zakaj ces opet traziti nalijeganje??? ja sam od toga (osim sto sam rezana) jos 2tj poslije imala masnicu na trbuhu... i u jednom trenu mi je doktor tak pritisnuo trbuh (zapravo pluca, valjda je malo fulao) i rekao TISKAJ!, a ja nisam mogla do zraka doci...katastrofa!

ja definitivno ovaj put odbijam nalijeganje i rezanje, samo me zanimalo koliko cu bez toga radjati.

----------


## Poslid

Ako budeš u upravnom položaju, ionako ti nitko ne može nalijegati na trbuh.

----------


## sir_oliver

kod mene je izgon bio jedan trud (ako se trud uopće i pojavio). legli mi na stomak, zarezali i gotovo. nisam ni znala šta me snašlo.
ovaj put mogu samo da sanjaju o tome

----------


## Felix

*nalijeganje na trbuh i pritiskanje fundusa maternice prilikom izgona (kristellerov hvat)* je *kontroverzan postupak koji se nikako ne preporucuje u normalnim porodima*, nego samo iznimno u hitnim situacijama.

sa sobom nosi *rizike i po dijete* (mozdano krvarenje, hematom, puknuce kljucne kosti, pad razine kisika zbog nasilnog i prebrzog prolaska kroz porodjajni kanal)* i po majku* (pucanje medjice, pucanje zida rodnice, pucanje grlica maternice, pucanje maternice, pucanje jetre, trauma rebara...), i svakako bi ga trebalo izbjegavati. nazalost, kod nas je cesto rutina, usprkos rizicima, a indikativno je da ti nikad nece napisati na otpusnom pismu da su ga primijenili, jer znaju da se ne smije. o tome sam razgovarala s primaljama iz vise rodilista.

kod mene je izgon trajao 45 minuta, u kadi, prvorotka. pukla za par savova, nista strasno.

----------


## Jelka

> nalijeganje ću tražit i ovaj put


Bože, koliko nas ima različitih. 

A jel mogu pitati razlog takvom razmišljanju?

----------


## litala

prvi put (porod pod temperaturom i opcim losim stanjem) - izgon je trajao nesto duze (ne duze od 15minuta), dovrsen nalijeganjem uz rutinsku epiziotomiju...

drugi put - spontano i samostalno tiskanje (bez vanjskih uplitanja) - dva-tri truda

treci put - dva truda 

cetvrti put - jedanipo trud  :Grin:

----------


## jadro

Jelka, pa ti to tako sitno brojiš...masala  :D

----------


## ivanche

Prvi put uz drip i epi oko 15ak minuta.

Drugi put nisam stigla tiskati jer je sam krenuo van pa je trajalo oko minutu jer ga je babica pridržavala unutra da ne izleti prije nego ona odmota pupčanu vrpcu koja je bila oko vrata. Bez dripa i epi.

Treći put dva truda bez dripa i epi.

----------


## L&L0809

litala - samo se mogu nadati da ce mi biti ko tebi (posto planiram preko nekoliko djece   :Smile:  ). prvi porod nam je bio isti (osim tvog loseg stanja), pa se nadam da ce mi i drugi (a i svaki sljedeci) biti ko i tebi.

----------


## Majuška

> drugi put - spontano i samostalno tiskanje (bez vanjskih uplitanja) - dva-tri truda
> 
> treci put - dva truda 
> 
> cetvrti put - jedanipo trud


ajme, oči mi ispadoše čitajući ovo  :shock:  :shock: 

ludilo, meni je to totalni SF...


Uopće, sjećam se da nisam više znala ni je li dan ili noć a kamoli točno u minutu koliko je trajao izgon  :/ 


a vi tako, 15 minuta, 45 minuta..... zavidim   :Grin:

----------


## L&L0809

ma ja znam jer sam radjala u predradjaoni, prije mene je zena pocela radjati u 20:40 (pogledala sam na sat   :Smile:  ) i znam da sam ja cca 5min poslije nje pocela tiskati (sama jer su svi bili oko te zene). i posto znam kad je L. rodjen, ne treba ti puno matematike za to izracunati...
al mislim da ni ja ne bi znala da sam bila sama u boksu,ko bi se sjetio pogledati na sat?

----------


## kikki

> *nalijeganje na trbuh i pritiskanje fundusa maternice prilikom izgona (kristellerov hvat)* je *kontroverzan postupak koji se nikako ne preporucuje u normalnim porodima*, nego samo iznimno u hitnim situacijama.
> 
> sa sobom nosi *rizike i po dijete* (mozdano krvarenje, hematom, puknuce kljucne kosti, pad razine kisika zbog nasilnog i prebrzog prolaska kroz porodjajni kanal)* i po majku* (pucanje medjice, pucanje zida rodnice, pucanje grlica maternice, pucanje maternice, pucanje jetre, trauma rebara...), i svakako bi ga trebalo izbjegavati. nazalost, kod nas je cesto rutina, usprkos rizicima, a indikativno je da ti nikad nece napisati na otpusnom pismu da su ga primijenili, jer znaju da se ne smije. o tome sam razgovarala s primaljama iz vise rodilista.


nakon cjelonocnih razornih trudova tijekom kojih sam imala strasan nagon za tiskanjem (vodenjak puknuo prirodno u ponoc) u 7.00h sam dobila dozvolu da tiskam (tocno na pocetak jutarnje smjene-slucajnost?) tiskala sam napamet jer su se trudovi smanjili i prorijedili, ali nekako u 7.25 babica zovne dr:"doktore porod"....on me ispritiskao laktovima (svom snagom) +epi....ne znam koliko je bilo savova (nisu htjeli reci, sjela 2-3 tjedna nakon poroda)+pucanje grlica maternice 3 sava.....7.30h prekrasan veliki decko 4400g.....sad....jel moglo bez toga...jel trebalo ranije....velika beba.....

----------


## Poslid

"Dozvola za tiskanje" - to zvuči toliko ludo da je naprosto nevjerovatno.

Može li se zaustaviti nagon?

Možete li prekinuti kihanje ili npr. povraćanje?

----------


## L&L0809

da, ta "dozvola za tiskanje" i mene malo muci - iako si razmisljam da doktori mozda znajdu da jos ne bi trebala tiskati...jer se bebica jos nije spustila...jer mi medjica nije dovoljno elasticna...jer nisam dovoljno otvorena...jer...

ma ne znam vise ni sama...

----------


## krumpiric

to je kod mene išlo ovako: nakon dripiranja (pretjerali su s količinom jer je moje tijelo očito jako oksitocin-friendly, otvorila sam se od 6-10 cm u nekih sat i po, ako ne i kraće-prvi porod), ušla je sestra-babica i rekla, to je potpuno otvoreno ušće (19h navečer, op.a.), sad će to.
NAgon za tiskanjem-strašan. Zadržavam ga. Boli ko vrag (drip, nagon, ne smijem tiskat)...za pola sata zove mm sestru, ona ne može više, mora tiskati,  sestra kaže, ajd strpi se sad će to...nije se spustio (da, spustit će se svakako, beba koja je zapela za zdjelicu, a ja ležim nadripana), nakon 3h takvog ležanja, u stvarno ružnim bolovima (meni su to bolovi koji se ne mogu mjeriti s trudovima i izgonom, baš jako ružni bolovi, strašni), dolazi u 22h dr i kaže A ŠTO VI NE RADJATE, bili na carski?!Ako nisam onoj izbila zube...auh...
uglavnom, sad je već bilo strka, skupila se ekipa, nalijeganje, 2 truda i šlus.
O veličini epizotomije i pucanju i posljedicama-pisah.

Nema ništa na porodu gore od zadržavanja nagona, to je totalno neprirodno, a bol je hororistična.

----------


## L&L0809

prestrasno  :shock:

----------


## krumpiric

gle, ja smo i mm krivi što nismo znali da to jednostavno nije normalno, ja sam mislila da jest.

----------


## piplica

> Nema ništa na porodu gore od zadržavanja nagona, to je totalno neprirodno, a bol je hororistična.


X

----------


## L&L0809

krumpiric - a kaj nije da doktori i babica, ako kazu da ne tiskas, su u pravu? mislim, ovo sto ti se dogodilo je zbilja prestrasno, bila sam u soku kad sam procitala...al ak se zbilja nisam otvorila ili ako se beba nije spustila, ili ako mi medjica nije dovoljno elasticna...kaj nije bolje da ih poslusam, nego da npr. popucam od-do? ovo sto si ti par sati trpila ne bih pozeljela nikome, al valjda je u redu 1 trud prodisati, a ne tiskati, da ti se medjica rastegne  :?

----------


## krumpiric

da se sada vratim natrag, i tih par sati bi trpila da je rezultat bio nerezanje i ostalo...
al i jedno i drugo u paketu-auf.

----------


## Majuška

da jedan trud, kod mene je scenarij bio sličan. Nagon za tiskanjem straaašan, trudovi rasturaju a ja u predrađaoni i nemam "dozvolu" za tiskanje jer kao prvo - nisam u boksu   :Rolling Eyes:  

I tako par sati...

----------


## krumpiric

gle, Majuška, pa nećemo 2 puta tako, to je najbitnije  :Grin:

----------


## Irchi

Izgon - 2 ili 3 truda, ne sjećam se, ali mislim da nije trajalo duže od 5 minuta.

A sve je prije toga je duga priča. Nakon što sam se konačno nakon sati i sati otvorila, morala sam ležati na desnom boku još par sati jer se T. nije dovoljno spustio i nije bio dobro rotiran.
Bolovi pod dripom katastrofa, za razliku od prirodnih trudova. Ali definitivno su najveći horor ovi kad si otvorena, a ne smiješ tiskati. I tako satima.   :Sad:  

I ja se kao i krumpirić i majuška, nadam da to neću doživjeti drugi put.

----------


## Tincha

Svaka čast onima koje su na sat gledale koliko traje izgon! Ja bih rekla kojih 15-20min, ali nisam sigurna. Bilo je potrebno više trudova, kojima je prethodilo barem sat vremena suzdržavanja od nagona za tiskanje-noćna mora! Nisam vikala cijeli porod koji je od puknuća vodenjaka trajao 14 sati, samo sam prodisavala trudove, ali sam vikala na kraju: ne mogu se suzdržavati da ne tiskam!!!

----------


## Poslid

O tiskanju:
Nagon za tiskanje dolazi u pupsirajućim intervalima, a tako "pulsirajuće" se i otpušta oksitocin.
Dakle, nema smisla suzdržavati nagon za tiskanjem, ali isto tako nema smisla tiskati cijeli trud. Dakle tiskati treba onako kako tijelo to traži - a to nije jako i neprestano tiskanje.
Bol u porodu je ustvari impuls kojim tijelo govori mozgu što treba činiti.
Zbog toga je tiskanje manje bolno od netiskanja, ali isto tako kod prolaska glavice, pečenje koje se osjeća (ring of fire) govori nam da tiskamo polakše da bi se zaštitila međica.

I još jednom ponavljam, veća je opasnost od krvarenja u mozgu kad je tiskanje jako i silovito (i glavica prolazi velikom brzinom kroz porođanji kanal) nego kad je tiskanje polako.

Andrea Robertson je na radionici savjetovala da se sugerira ženama kojima je "tiskanje zabranjeno", da tiskaju vrlo lagano, tek toliko da osjete malo olakšanje.

----------


## L&L0809

a, joj, majuska - pa i u predradjaoni se moze roditi.

poslid - hvala na objasnjenju, ja cu onda, ako mi zabrane tiskanje, ovako kako si napisala, ko da ce oni znati kaj ja radim   :Rolling Eyes:  

ponekad se osjecam ko da nisam vec 1 rodila, bila sam totalno needucirana (ok, ne bas totalno, al sam isla s tim da doktori znaju najbolje i da cu ih slusati sto god mi kazu). ovaj put idem s planom poroda, slusat cu sebe, pa sam mozda i zato malo isprepadana...pitanje kako ce to sve ispasti.

----------


## kikki

> O tiskanju:
> 
> 
> Andrea Robertson je na radionici savjetovala da se sugerira ženama kojima je "tiskanje zabranjeno", da tiskaju vrlo lagano, tek toliko da osjete malo olakšanje.


ja sam to i cinila jer kako cu suspregnuti tiskanje nisam uspijevala prebolno je bilo...ja bi onda onako mrvicu pred kraj truda i bilo mi je strahovito lakse.....(za ovaj savjet nisam znala)
babica mi je govorila da ne tiskam jer jos nisam otvorena i da cu citava popucati.....

i sta sad slijedeci put? tiskati unatoc zabrani? pa kud puklo? (oprostite na sarkazmu, tako reagiram. :/ ...)

----------


## sir_oliver

> ponekad se osjecam ko da nisam vec 1 rodila, bila sam totalno needucirana (ok, ne bas totalno, al sam isla s tim da doktori znaju najbolje i da cu ih slusati sto god mi kazu). ovaj put idem s planom poroda, slusat cu sebe, pa sam mozda i zato malo isprepadana...pitanje kako ce to sve ispasti.


isti slučaj i kod mene. što mi je termin bliži to sam više zbunjena i uplašena

----------


## L&L0809

kikki - jesi popucala na 1. porodu? ako nisi (bar ne puno), onda radi ono sto si radila, dakle tiskaj pred kraj truda. meni je to jos uvijek sve SF, jer nisam imala zabranu tiskanja, tako da uopce ne znam kako cu reagirati (i kada cu tiskati) ako mi zabrane.

----------


## kikki

> kikki - jesi popucala na 1. porodu? ako nisi (bar ne puno), onda radi ono sto si radila, dakle tiskaj pred kraj truda. meni je to jos uvijek sve SF, jer nisam imala zabranu tiskanja, tako da uopce ne znam kako cu reagirati (i kada cu tiskati) ako mi zabrane.


na prethodnoj stranici imas moj post di sam sve opisala.....imala sam epi + puknuce grlica maternice, izgon popracen nalijeganjem na trbuh, a bebac 4400g......

----------


## L&L0809

kikki - sad sam opet procitala, sorry, ti trudnicki hormoni zbilja utjecu na zaboravljivost   :Embarassed:  

mislim da nama (zbunjenima i uplasenima - sir oliver   :Love:  ) nitko zapravo ne moze reci sto ocekivati. ok, znam da je svaki porod drugaciji, al bi ja tako ponekad htjela da postoji spranca po kojoj se sve odvija da znam sto mogu ocekivati (da, znam da sam uzasno nerealna). 

imam razradjeno nekoliko taktika, sto ciniti kad pocne porod, al svaka taktika mi ima i + i -, i kako sada odluciti...a i po prirodi sam jako neodlucna.

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> O tiskanju:
> 
> 
> Andrea Robertson je na radionici savjetovala da se sugerira ženama kojima je "tiskanje zabranjeno", da tiskaju vrlo lagano, tek toliko da osjete malo olakšanje.
> 
> 
> ...


Mislim da je kod tebe baš to što prvo nisi tiskala, a onda je djete moralo silovito i brzo van, razlog takvim ozljedama u porodu.
Da si tiskala polako, kao što je tijelo nalagalo, dala bi svom tijelu dovoljno vremena da se otvori, čak i za tako veliku bebu.
Naravno, uspravni položaj je svakako potreban.

Ima još takvih savjeta  :Grin:  

Npr. ustanete kraj kreveta i naslonite se na krevet na laktove i još se pokrijete plahtom po glavi. Dovoljan znak svima koji vas vide da vas ostave na miru.
Puštate trud da prolazi, gurate dijete van koliko osjetite da vam je potrebno, ne borite se protiv truda.
Otvorite usta, opustite čeljust - nevjerojatno, ali to pomaže otvaranju porođajnog kanala. Također pomaže i ako ispuštate glas u vrlo niskom tonalitetu.

----------


## L&L0809

pricala sam sa sogorom (veterinarom   :Smile:  ) malo o porodu (kako zivotinja tako i zena), pa mi je on rekao da je u sjedecem polozaju najbrze otvaranje. kad sam ga pitala sto je sa stajanjem, rekao je da je zenina anatomija takva da je u sjedecem polozaju najveci pritisak na zdjelicu sto uzrokuje najbrze otvaranje.

jel ima itko (npr. poslid   :Smile:  ) ideju jel to istina? i sto je onda sa setnjama dok traju trudovi, klececem polozaju...

----------


## Poslid

Svi uspravni položaji su dobri, jer se osobađju kosti zdjelice od kontrapritiska i koristi se gravitacija.
Opet, kod različitih stanja postoje položaji  koji se više preporučuju. Istina je da su uspravniji položaji pogodniji za brže otvaranje, ali su preporučljivi za porode u kojima je položaj bebine glave "pravilan". Dok se za npr. posteriorni položaj ili položaj zadkom preporučuju položaji gdje je rodilja nagnuta prema naprijed, baš da bi se dalo dovoljno vremena bebi da se zarotira ili čim laganije spusti.
Ima jedan zahvat u slučaju da glavica zapne - a to je da se legne na bok, gornja noga se podigne i u trudu primalja (ili netko drugi) pritisne snažno vrh gornjeg kuka i tako drži u trudu (omogućava još jače otvaranje dna zdjelice) 

Što se tiče šetnje i kretanja - kaže Odent da žena nije počela s pravim porodom tako dugo dok joj odgovara kretanje i aktivnosti.
Kad jednom započen pravi porod, zači blizu početka 2. faze, žena ima potrebu smiriti se, leći, osjeća se umorno i iscrpjeno.  U samoj fazi "tranzicije", prije samog izgona, žena obično želi pobjeći, pa se samoinicijativno želi dići. Može osjećati ogroman strah i većina žena želi da sve prestane, da joj daju epiduralnu i sl. To je znak da je adrenalin skočio i da počinje izgon.

----------


## Fidji

> pricala sam sa sogorom (veterinarom   ) malo o porodu (kako zivotinja tako i zena), pa mi je on rekao da je u sjedecem polozaju najbrze otvaranje. kad sam ga pitala sto je sa stajanjem, rekao je da je zenina anatomija takva da je u sjedecem polozaju najveci pritisak na zdjelicu sto uzrokuje najbrze otvaranje.
> 
> jel ima itko (npr. poslid   ) ideju jel to istina? i sto je onda sa setnjama dok traju trudovi, klececem polozaju...


Svaki uspravni položaj je dobar za otvaranje, no najbolji su oni u kojima su kosti zdjelice potpuno slobodne, a u sjedećem položaju ih pritisnemo o podlogu.

Kosti su u najoptimalnijem položaju ako raširimo noge i nagnemo se prema naprijed.
Kruženje zdjelicom pomaže pak u rotaciji glavice.

----------


## mikka

> Može osjećati ogroman strah i većina žena želi da sve prestane, da joj daju epiduralnu i sl. To je znak da je adrenalin skočio i da počinje izgon.


to je obicno onaj trenutak kad si pomislis "sta je meni ovo trebalo" i pocnes psovati muza i njegovu familiju  :Grin:  . dobra strana je ta sto to obicno oznacava da je kraj poroda blizu.

----------


## L&L0809

hvala na odgovorima   :Kiss:  

bila sam danas na pregledu, detaljno ispitala svog gin o svemu i svacemu, i bila toliko uvjerljiva kad je bila rijec o vaginalnim pregledima u kasnoj trudnoci (potaknuta ovim forumom) da mi je savjetovao da odem bar tjedan dana prije poroda na ctg i pregled.

uglavnom, malo sam smirenija, mozda zato jer sam se napokon maknula iz stana   :Embarassed:  

a na porodu cu raditi kako ce mi tijelo govoriti, samo do tada jos moram steci dovoljno povjerenja u njega.

----------


## Indi

> Može osjećati ogroman strah i većina žena želi da sve prestane, da joj daju epiduralnu i sl. To je znak da je adrenalin skočio i da počinje izgon.


Ovoga se sjećam, ne straha, nego misli o epiduralnoj, tj. razmišljala sam kako se blago ženama koje odu na carski, naravno sad imam drugačije mišljenje...nakon toga je krenulo tiskanje. 

Meni je tiskanje i izgon trajao možda 40minuta i to je manje bola dio, bar meni. Prije (trudovi) i poslije (šivanje velikog puknuća) su mi bili gori.

Loše mi je bilo  kad su mi govorili da tiskam kad osjetim trud, a ja nisam više ništa osjećala, i kad ti kao idijotu  ponavljaju da tiskaš dole, a ne u glavu. Došlo mi je da im kažem: čula sam vas i razumjela i prvi put, pričam hrvatski.

Sjećam se da sam tijekom trudova pokušal disati kako mi dođe, ali mi nije uspjelo, u jednom trenu mi je nestalo zraka, dok sam tako pokušavala opustiti se i prepustiti.


*L&L0809*, sretno i da bude kako želiš.

----------


## piplica

Negdje na forumu je objašnjeno da poriv za tiskanjem zaista ne treba zadržavati kada je porod prirodan, ali da baš dripirani porodi često izazivaju prerani nagon za tiskanjem i da su primalje/liječnici tada u pravu kada kažu da nije vrijeme za tiskanje.
Da li je to točno?

----------


## Poslid

Da, točno je.

Oksitocin u dripu djeluje samo na receprore maternice, ne i na mozak. Osim toga ne dolazi u "pulsevima" nego je neprekidan, pa su  zato i trudovi puno silovitiji (i teži za podnositi).
Ta silovitost nadalje, može uzrokovati nagon za tiskanje kada grlić matenice nije još dovoljno spreman i glavica nije dovoljno spuštena. i tiskanje oo nagonu koji žena ima (a on je prejak) moglo bi dovesti do jakog pucanja ne samo međice nego i grlića maternice.

----------


## Jelka

Evo vrlo friškog iskustva.

Pritisak na debelo crijevo sam osjetila oko pola 12, tad je primalja ustanovila da sam ful otvorena (pola sata prije samo 5cm). Prebacila sam se na stolčić, i slijedećih 45 minuta imala trudove uz taj snažni pritisak, nešto prestrašno bolno. Primalja nije niš govorila da se suzdražavam, ali ni meni nije dolazilo da tiskam. Vodenjak nikako nije htio puknuti. Na koncu, u trenu kad sam osjetila da Mara ide van, vidim primalju kako uzima škare, ali samo da bi piknula vodenjak koji je napola bio vani, ali "u komadu". Popipala sam glavicu, rekla mi je da tiskam i u trud i pol Mara je bila vani. Popucala minimalno, bez šivanja.

----------


## upornamama

Ja uopće nisam imala nagon za tiskanje, ni malo. Bio je inducirani porod, skroz otvorena, glavica spuštena, divljački trudovi- ali uopće mi nije padalo na pamet da tiskam. Naravno, uslijedilo je nalijeganje na trbuh i epiziotomija i revizija posteljice.
Pitam se u čemu je fora, je li trebalo još pričekati da dobijem taj poriv?

----------


## L&L0809

indi - hvala na dobrim zeljama   :Smile:  

ako je ovo sto se dripa tice istina, onda se nadam da, posto ga u 1. porodu nisam dobila, necu ni sada, pa nece biti potrebe za "netiskanjem". samo sam cvrsto odlucila ne pratiti suludi tempo doktora (koda sam Blanka Vlasic i preskacem za svjetski rekord), nego sto smirenije pratiti svoj i ritam bebice...

----------


## riba26

indi - potpisujem sve što si napisala... ja sam se isto tako osječala.

meni je tiskanje i izgon trajalo 25 minuta, uz ležanje na trbuh i epiziotomiju. ali šivanje je bilo groooozzzzzno jer nakon neki 15 min sam počela sve osječat. a trudovi prije da ne pričam. osječala sam se ko neka životinja za koga nikoga nije briga sama u nekoj ledenoj sobi (jer je bilo puno 'prometa' taj dan pa me nisu mogli stavit na stol nego u sobi do... kad sam bila skroz otvorena i spremna za tiskanje, rekli su mi da moram prošečat do stola da istiskam.. ajme ajme)

mene samo zanima koliko će oni užasni trudovi trajat ovaj put.. za tiskanje mislim da će bit OK, a za šivanje neću im dopustit da nastave ako počmem osječat nešto kao prošli put. zar je tako teško dat još par inekcija anestezije umjesto da slušaš ženu kako vrišti jaće nego kad je imala trudove?! katastrofa...

----------


## kailash

> Ja uopće nisam imala nagon za tiskanje, ni malo. Bio je inducirani porod, skroz otvorena, glavica spuštena, divljački trudovi- ali uopće mi nije padalo na pamet da tiskam. Naravno, uslijedilo je nalijeganje na trbuh i epiziotomija i revizija posteljice.
> Pitam se u čemu je fora, je li trebalo još pričekati da dobijem taj poriv?


fora je da je kod induciranog poroda narušen fiziološki tijek poroda i onda je pitanje što je trebalo napraviti....kod prirodnog poroda se to tiskanje često dogodi gotovo ne imajući veze s tim želiš li tiskati ili ne. refleksno.

----------


## Fidji

> upornamama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja uopće nisam imala nagon za tiskanje, ni malo. Bio je inducirani porod, skroz otvorena, glavica spuštena, divljački trudovi- ali uopće mi nije padalo na pamet da tiskam. Naravno, uslijedilo je nalijeganje na trbuh i epiziotomija i revizija posteljice.
> Pitam se u čemu je fora, je li trebalo još pričekati da dobijem taj poriv?
> 
> 
> fora je da je kod induciranog poroda narušen fiziološki tijek poroda i onda je pitanje što je trebalo napraviti....kod prirodnog poroda se to tiskanje često dogodi gotovo ne imajući veze s tim želiš li tiskati ili ne. refleksno.


Mislim da je veliki dio problema i u ležanju na leđima, tj. u tome što glavica ne pritišće ravnomjerno na cerviks.

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam u rodilište došla apsolutno otvorena, znači doma sam obavila "sve", pa svejedno glava nije bila rotirana i 40 min smo čekali (birali položaje) da se odrotira..

kvaka je u tome da se čitav tijek trudova ja NISAM MOGLA dignut, doma sam bila, al sam ležala i stajala na sve 4, trudovi na nogama su bili neizdrživi... :/

----------


## sompompilovic

prvi porod-rodila sam u osijeku , ukupno 4 sata od prvog truda do izlaska bebe , sam izgon kojih 15 minuta , ali ovaj slucaj se ne pika jerbo: gelirana sam , radili mi epi (dvatriput), drip , vakum , nalijegali na tbuh (svi odreda)-kaos

drugi porod-rodila u svedskoj..od prvog truda do bebe 15 sati , polagano se otvorila do kraja nitko me gnjavio nije , malo dripa sam dobila , jer je plodna voda bila zelena , kad sam se otvorila dosle babice i rekle sad cemo tiskat..a ja njima rekla  da necemo da cu ih zvat kad bude trebalo..one odose bez a , zvala sam ih tek kad sam osjetila da su bebina ramena usla u porodajni kanal...one dosle i u tri truda i nekog ovlas tiskanja na moj nacin beba frknila van

treci porod-cemo da vidimo...obzirom da smo malo dalje od bolnice ovaj puta jer smo preselili...kuzim da cu rodit u autu u dva truda

----------


## Ariana

evo ja sam svježa rodilja, rodila u Osijeku i moram reći da je bilo savršeno. došla sam otvorena 7, do rađaone 10 a sam izgon je trajao nekoliko trudova (razmak 3-5 minuta). mislim jedno 3 truda i rodila sam. Nisam rezana, nemam šavova i u bolnici sam bila ni cijela dva dana.

----------


## upornamama

I ja sam friška.
Ovaj put je porod bio savršen, prirodan.
Došla sam u rodilište oko 14h, u rađaonu ušla oko 15h.
Poriv za tiskanjem dobila sam negdje oko pola sata prije samog rođenja bebe.
Rodila sam u 15,50.

----------


## summer

ja od cijele teme zelim zapamtiti ova zadnja dva posta   :Grin:

----------


## kikki

evo i mene frisko s drugog poroda....ovaj put poriv za tiskanjem sam dobila busenjem vodenjaka. babica mi sugerira da prva dva "propustim" jer ima jos mrvicu "lufta"....poslusala sam je. treci trud sam morala tiskati, to sam joj i rekla i tiskala. do izgona je bio jos mozda jedan ili dva truda...a onda finale...nevjerojatno je kako dodje snaga, adrenalin, koncentracija. znam da moram dati sve od sebe. napola sam se pridigla, rukama uhvatila za krevet i puna pluca zraka...... svjesna svega ne vristim nego slusam doktoricu sto mi govori....bebo 4250g a ja bez rezanja i pucanja. rijeci doktorice -imali ste porod za pozeliti, rodili u 1ipo trud. na stol sam dosla skroz otvorena sa svojim trudovima i pristala na busenje vodenjaka jer sam bila preumorna, trudovi koji su trajali cijelu noc su me kompletno iscrpili. i da, izbjegla sam i klistir. radjala na ledjima.

----------


## Fidji

> evo i mene frisko s drugog poroda....ovaj put poriv za tiskanjem sam dobila busenjem vodenjaka. babica mi sugerira da prva dva "propustim" jer ima jos mrvicu "lufta"....poslusala sam je. treci trud sam morala tiskati, to sam joj i rekla i tiskala. do izgona je bio jos mozda jedan ili dva truda...a onda finale...nevjerojatno je kako dodje snaga, adrenalin, koncentracija. znam da moram dati sve od sebe. napola sam se pridigla, rukama uhvatila za krevet i puna pluca zraka...... svjesna svega ne vristim nego slusam doktoricu sto mi govori....bebo 4250g a ja bez rezanja i pucanja. rijeci doktorice -imali ste porod za pozeliti, rodili u 1ipo trud. na stol sam dosla skroz otvorena sa svojim trudovima i pristala na busenje vodenjaka jer sam bila preumorna, trudovi koji su trajali cijelu noc su me kompletno iscrpili. i da, izbjegla sam i klistir. radjala na ledjima.


Ovakva iskustva mi pune srce i daju nadu da može biti drugačije i bolje...jer tako malo treba.
Kikki, veliki bravo za tebe i osoblje. :D 
(Sad samo zamisli blaženstva da još nisi morala ležati... )

----------


## emira

izgon u 2 truda, glava pa cijelo tijelo odjednom. Meni je to bilo super brzo. Očekivala sam da će duže trajati. Nisam ni skužila da sam rodila dok nije počeo plakati   :Smile:

----------


## Yuna

U dva truda, drip i epi, ne nalijeganje itd.

Sad kad razmišljam i gledam na u tube filmove o prirodnom porodu čini mi se da bit trebalo trajati duže, jedno 10-15 min.

----------


## Lucija_Zg

Prvi porod: trudovi poceli u 1 u noci, u bolnicu dosla u 8:30, rodila u 10:30 bez epiduralne, dripa, nalijeganja, recnuli me jesu (sin bio glavat :Smile: 

Drugi porod: trudovi poceli oko ponoci, rodila u 2:15, opet bez icega, ali dr me sivao nekako predugo za moj pojam pa ja pitam sto se dogadja, a on kaze, ja sam jako pedantan pa malo popravljam situaciju od prosli put...

Sve u svemu, lijepa sjecenja na moje porode na Sv. Duhu

----------


## Energija

> "Dozvola za tiskanje" - to zvuči toliko ludo da je naprosto nevjerovatno.
> 
> Može li se zaustaviti nagon?
> 
> Možete li prekinuti kihanje ili npr. povraćanje?


I mene to zbunjuje. Čak i plaši.
Na tečaju kada smo učili disanje i relaksaciju na porodu, ima jedna tehnika disanja, koja kao pomaže kada ne smijete tiskat a imate podražaj.
Mene je to šokiralo, nije mi jasno kako se to uopće može kontrolirati.

To je valjda u situacijama kada niste otvoreni a dobijete podražaj tiskanja ...

Mene zanima, da li je itko od vas to uspio iskontrolirati ?

----------


## Ninči

Možda je malo offtopic, ali dajte recite kako znate kad je počeo izgon? :/ 

Ja sad drugi put trebam roditi, ali nemam pojma kad mi je na prvom porodu krenuo izgon. Kreće li izgon kad se osjeti pritisak na debelo crijevo ili je tad već pred kraj? (ja taj pritisak nisam osjetila) Ili izgon kreće kad ti dopuste tiskati? Malo me je zbunilo kad čujem da je nekima izgon trajao po 2 sata jer 2 sata tiskati?! :shock: Ma ja sam ustvari sva zbunjena još od prvog poroda...valjda će me drugi porod razriješiti nekih dilema  :Grin:  Sve u svemu kod mene ne vrijedi ona da "drugi put već sve znaš"  :Grin:

----------


## Nia_Zg

Meni je od prvog truda do kraja poroda bilo nekih 4,5 sata. Dakle nisam imala trudove po 15 ili 20 sati kao dosta drugih žena, prirodni trudovi su mi krenuli par sati nakon spontanog pucanja vodenjaka.
Rodila sam na stolčiću na kojem nema nalijeganja na trbuh niti epi, tako da mi je izgon bio nekih 15-ak minuta, u nekoliko tiskanja kad mi je babica rekla da tiskam. 
Meni je barem vremenski tako izgledalo, taj period mi je inače kao u nekom "izmijenjenom stanju svijesti". Muž potvrđuje da je bilo dosta kratko - nekih 10-15 minuta  :D Valjda je tako zbog gravitacije jer beba ima "slobodan pad" u položaju na stolčiću, pa nije niti potrebno ne znam kako jako tiskanje.

----------


## frost

poceli trudovi u 13h, slabo otvaranje i nikakve promene do 7 h ujutru  i dalje kao i na pocetku 3 cm , posle 15 sati kontrakcija na 2-3 minuta, prebolnih
u 8h bila sam otvorena 6cm i sve lepo krenulo
do 11h uz drip 10 cm
naponi  i spustanje bebe do 14 h kada se rodio

nalupali su me dripom, ja sam bila preumorna, prezedna i pregladna da bi naponi bili pravilni i lepo iskorisceni.
on se nije spustao, pupcanik bio obmotan jednom oko vrata pa mu i to nije dalo.

polozaj mi nisu dali da promenim, gurali su mi noge tj. kolena na stomak sto je bilo nenormalno i prebolno svaki put.

njih tri su brljali po meni svaki sekund kao po torbi da kad krene napon oni ruke u mene i sve ode u tri lepe.

na kraju su me dohvatile njih 4
gurale noge, prebolno i ruke u mene
jedna je legla na stomak a ja sam napinjala i napinjala 
isekli me da sam cula to odvratno a bogami i osetila i eto ga.

sve u svemu da se nisu uplitali sve bi bilo bolje
da su me pustili da uradim bar nesto kako sam osecala, bilo bi bolje
u kadu me nisu pustili iz cistog hira

i opet, cudno, ali ne pamtim po losem jer sam ja vec mislila da se on nece ni roditi bez carskog posle svih muka.. pa mi je sam njegov izlazak na prirodan nacin-konacno, bilo veliko olaksanje.

inace, terminska beba, zdrava trudnoca bez ijednog leka, idealna rotacija, sem eto tog pupcanika oko vrata.. nije bilo razloga za toliko intervencija..

i da, i kateter su mi stavili jer nisam mogla da piskim jer nisam imala ni sta da ispiskim, ali avaj morala je da stavi kateter da bi se uverila  :Mad:

----------


## anjica

meni su trudovi poceli u 21.30, a rodila u 00.50, sluzni cep otisao oko ponoci, a vodenjak puknuo oko 00.30, izgon mi je bio u dva truda

----------


## anjica

*frost*  :Love:  
drugi put ces biti pametnija   :Wink:  
ja sam na prvom porodu 6 sati lezala na lijevom boku s dripom i rekla si drugi put nema sanse, i sad sam sve odradila kod kuce i u bolnicu dosla samo na izgon, zato sto znam da bi se oni sigurno upleli iako sve moze ici i lijepo prirodno

----------


## frost

ali ja vise nisam mogla da cekam.. nije mi bilo normalno..

u 13h prvi pregled, 2 cm otvorena
u 18 h isla opet, 3 cm otvorena..
u 00h isla opet, i posle toliko vremena 3 cm otvorena i dalje.. potpisala da idem kuci, svadjala se i pustili me

u 7h ujutru otvorena opet 3 cm.. ali pristala na prijem i za koliko sam se popela na prvi sprat liftom otvorila se do 5-6 cm

i onda su me pravo na klistir pa  u salu i probusili vodenjak i ostalo tece prica

dugo mi je grlic bio rigidan..  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## BebaBeba

Kod mene izgon u 2 truda s time da sam u svakom uspjela 4 puta tiskati.

----------


## Energija

> Meni je od prvog truda do kraja poroda bilo nekih 4,5 sata. Dakle nisam imala trudove po 15 ili 20 sati kao dosta drugih žena, prirodni trudovi su mi krenuli par sati nakon spontanog pucanja vodenjaka.
> Rodila sam na stolčiću na kojem nema nalijeganja na trbuh niti epi, tako da mi je izgon bio nekih 15-ak minuta, u nekoliko tiskanja kad mi je babica rekla da tiskam. 
> Meni je barem vremenski tako izgledalo, taj period mi je inače kao u nekom "izmijenjenom stanju svijesti". Muž potvrđuje da je bilo dosta kratko - nekih 10-15 minuta  :D Valjda je tako zbog gravitacije jer beba ima "slobodan pad" u položaju na stolčiću, pa nije niti potrebno ne znam kako jako tiskanje.


Kakav je to stolčić, i kako doći do njega?  :Smile: 
Jel to dobiju samo žene koje imaju pratnju na porodu, ili?

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Prva tri truda s porivom za tiskanje sam "preskočila" disanjem. Nisam tiskala dok nisam došla u boks. Od dolaska u boks do dolaska miškice je trajalo cca 25-30 minuta. bila sam strašno iscrpljena jer su trudovi trajali cijelu noć i bili su u razmaku od 3-5 minuta od cca 2 u noći do kraja. Jedan šav i kad se osvrnem jako sam zadovoljna svojim (njenim  :Grin:  ) porodom.

----------

